# expot resizing and sharpen question



## mantra (Sep 10, 2014)

hi i have a question about the export module image sizing and sharpen  well i have lots of 22mp image and i want to resize to 1mb  ok in the sizing i set 1mb  about the sharpen i can select screen for example and i can select standard , low and high now my question , does the sharpen take in cosideration the new size? i mean does it change the ammount of sharpen according to the new size?  for example does lightroom change the sharpen value to perform the best ammount of sharpen according the new image size  thanks thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi mantra

I wouldn't suggest using the 'limit to size' option for a file that big - it'll take forever.  It's really designed for small web size images.

Since you have a large number you want to downsize, why not run a few tests to work out some average settings and then apply them to all photos.


----------



## mantra (Sep 11, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi mantra
> 
> I wouldn't suggest using the 'limit to size' option for a file that big - it'll take forever.  It's really designed for small web size images.
> 
> Since you have a large number you want to downsize, why not run a few tests to work out some average settings and then apply them to all photos.



thanks
which feature should i use to downsize and sharp using lightroom v5?
i can find to resize/downsize only in the export menu


----------



## davidedric (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi,

Re-size only makes sense when exporting - before that you have a RAW or JPEG file as shot, with the adjustments you have made stored in the catalogue.  They only become baked into a physical file when you export.

Sharpening is normally divided into capture sharpening, creative sharpening and output sharpening.  Have a look at the tutorials on sharpening here :  http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/photo-editing-tutorials.htm  to get a good understanding of what is what.   They are not Lightroom specific.

Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 12, 2014)

Export is the one - just uncheck the 'limit file size' checkbox.  Set a size in pixel dimensions in the Resize section of that dialog, and enable output sharpening below, and then try different JPEG quality settings.


----------

